# Trivia 2/14



## luckytrim (Feb 14, 2019)

trivia 2/14
DID YOU KNOW...
In the 1920s, newly arrived immigrants to Ellis Island were  fed ice cream
sandwiches in their first meal-in order to introduce them to  the finer
things of American culture.

1. Which of these events did NOT occur in 1984?
  a. - Indira Gandhi assassinated
  b. - Soviet-bloc boycotts LA Olympics
  c. - Death of Yuri Andropov
  d. - Death of Chairman Mao
2. The musical "Promises, Promises" first appeared on Broadway  in 1968. It 
is based on which 1960 film that starred Jack Lemmon, Shirley  MacLaine and 
was directed by Billy Wilder?
  a. - Barefoot in the Park
  b. - The Out of Towners
  c. - The Apartment
  d. - What a Way to Go
3. In the "Harry Potter" series written by J.K. Rowling, what  is the name of 
Harry's owl, given to him by Hagrid?
4. A polar bear's skin is what color?
5. The Aeolian Islands is a cluster of volcanic islands in the  Tyrrhenian 
Sea. Which country do they belong to?
  a. - Italy
  b. - Greece
  c. - France
  d. - Tunisia
6. Which Beatles title track is this line from- "Roll up, roll  up...step 
right this way?"
7. "Bah ! Humbug !" Do you recall the name of Scrooge's sister  ?
  a. - Belle
  b. - Fanny
  c. - Liz/Elizabeth
  d. - Emily
8. In the television show "Two and a Half Men," what is  Charlie's last name?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Mist, drizzle, rain, sleet, hail and snow are forms of  Precipitation.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. - c
3. Hedwig
4. Black
5. - a
6. 'Magical Mystery Tour'
7. - b
8. Harper

CRAP !!
In meteorology, precipitation is any product of the  condensation of
atmospheric water vapor that falls under gravity.... That  leaves mist off
the list !
Mist is a cloud of tiny water droplets suspended in the  atmosphere at or 
near the
earth's surface limiting visibility, but to a lesser extent  than fog;
strictly, with visibility remaining above 1.5 miles (1 km).


----------

